# Pflanzenschnitt im Herbst - Erfahrungen & Tipps



## Biko (11. Okt. 2020)

Weil es uns Teichbesitzern ja allen demnächst bevorsteht, fange ich mal diesen Thread an. 

Wann schneidet ihr eure emersen und submersen Pflanzen? 
Wie radikal ist euer Rückschnitt? 
Merkt ihr danach Veränderungen in der Wasserqualität?
Was lasst ihr über den Winter hinweg stehen?

  Hier wird demnächst ratzeputz geschnitten . Derzeit wächst hier __ Wasserminze, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, __ Sumpfwolfsmilch, Gauklerblume, Bach-__ Ehrenpreis, __ Blutweiderich, Zyperngras und Schwanenlilie gut. Seerosen, __ Igelkolben und __ Molchschwanz kümmern eher. Alle meine Pflanzen sind nur in groben Schotter ohne jegliches Substart gesetzt.


Bei mir wuchern die Sumpfpflanzen  das ganze Jahr über sehr stark, sodass ich sie mehrmals jährlich zurückschneide und täglich damit meine __ Schildkröten füttere.

Sobald die Temperaturen dauerhaft unter 10 Grad sinken kommt dann der Radikalschnitt und ich schneide das gesamte Kraut, dass sich über die Wasseroberfläche erhebt, ab bevor es welk wird. Beim Zyperngras lasse ich die Stängel etwa 5cm über der Wasseroberfläche stehen. 
Ich habe in den letzten 8 Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Pflanzen umso schöner nachkommen, je radikaler ich sie zurückschneide. 
Hinsichtlich der Wasserqualität muss - sobald der Rückschnitt erfolgt ist - der Biofilter sicherlich mehr arbeiten, aber da sind ja auch schon die Wassertemperaturen deutlich niedriger und ich gehe davon aus, dass die Pflanzen ohnedies während der kommenden Tage und Wochen ihre Aktivität einstellen würden.

Was sind euere Erfahrungen?
Wann schneidet ihr eure emersen und submersen Pflanzen? 
Wie radikal ist euer Rückschnitt? 
Merkt ihr danach Veränderungen in der Wasserqualität?
Was lasst ihr über den Winter hinweg stehen?

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Turbo (11. Okt. 2020)

Salü Hans-Christian
Für mich gibt es einen richtigen Zeitpunkt, wann ich etwas im und am Teich mache.
Genau dann wenn ich Zeit und Lust dazu habe.
Die Natur kommt mit zu früh oder zu spät ganz gut zurecht wenn die allgemeinen Bedingungen stimmen.
Wunderbar grün dein Teich Hans-Christian. Sind das Pflanzinseln auf denen es so gedeit?
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Biko (11. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Patrick!


Turbo schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es einen richtigen Zeitpunkt, wann ich etwas im und am Teich mache.
> Genau dann wenn ich Zeit und Lust dazu habe.


 da stimme ich dir zu!



Turbo schrieb:


> Sind das Pflanzinseln auf denen es so gedeit?


Die Pflanzen sind an den Stufen der einzelnen Teichzonen gesetzt, also keine Pflanzinseln. Einfach nur Trockenmauersteine und dahinter loser Schotter.
Die Pflanzen wachsen schnell über die Umrandung hinaus und strecken ihre Wurzeln direkt ins Wasser.

Meine 8 Koi haben übrigens bis heute noch kein einziges Blatt angeknabbert like


Im Frühjahr, bevor die Pflanzen wieder austreiben, sieht es dann so aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Turbo (11. Okt. 2020)

Einen wunderbaren Flecken Erde hast du da.  
Bei mir wird der Teich relativ nährstoffarm gehalten. So das darin das Grünzeugs nicht so wuchert.
Dafür wächst es im umlaufenden Ufergraben um so mehr. Nächstes Jahr ist da ein rigoroses ausmisten angesagt. Wurde vieles zu gross. Auch kämpfe ich periodisch gegen das verlanden des Teichs. Aber das sind schönwetter Sommerarbeiten. 
Liebe Grüsse 
Patrik


----------



## Geisy (11. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Hans Christian

Ja die Pflanzen sehen immer schön aus aber keiner sieht wieviel Arbeit die machen.
Hatte auch 10Jahre lang immer mehrere m³ Pflanzen raus geholt. Zum Schluß dann auch immer mit Wurzelballen ausgedünnt.
Dieses Jahr hab ich nun die __ Nase voll gehabt und alles ist raus gekommen samt Wurzelballen.
Dann hab ich zwei Kübel mit Seerosen gepflanzt und ein paar Krebsscheren drin gelassen.
Soll nun Pflegeleicht sein, da ich keine Lust mehr auf diese Aktionen hatte.




Gruß Norbert


----------



## Biko (11. Okt. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Aber das sind schönwetter Sommerarbeiten


... die man (zumindest ich) ohnedies gerne macht 

@ Norbert: Wow, das ist eine tolle Anlage, die du da hast! Wunderschön! Bei mir übernehmen halt die Pflanzen auch einen nicht zu vernachlässigenden Teil der Biologie, weshalb ich sie nicht missen möchte. Abgesehen davon blühen sie fast den gesamten Sommer lang wunderschön, was viele schöne Insekten (auch potentielle Nahrung für meine Fischleins) anlockt. 

PS @ alle: Ich habe bemerkt, dass bei mir das __ Pfennigkraut auch im Winter unter der Wasseroberfläche weiter wächst.


----------



## Lion (11. Okt. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hab ich nun die __ Nase voll gehabt und alles ist raus gekommen samt Wurzelballen.
> 
> Soll nun Pflegeleicht sein, da ich keine Lust mehr auf diese Aktionen hatte.
> Gruß Norbert



hallo Norbert,
- alles ist raus gekommen - 
könnte es sein, dass Du auch jetzt wo alle Pflanzen raus sind, Du weniger oder keine Algen mehr hast ? 

Meine Theorie ist, wenn ich Pflanzen im Teich einbringe, brauchen diese eine Grundlage und ich kann erkennen,
dass sich als erstes Algen um die Pflanze bilden und somit für das Wurzelwerk einen Teppich bildet.

Meine Theorie wäre genau umgekehrt, von dem was viele behaupten. 

Ein Beispiel: Ich war bei einem Pflanzenzüchter und sagte zu Ihm, Sie haben es gut, denn durch die vielen Pflanzen
brauchen Sie keine Algen zu entfernen, darauf hin meinte der Züchter, im Gegenteil, ich putze jeden Tag die Behälter
um die Algen zu entfernen, damit es für den Kunden gut aussieht.

Bin neugierig auf deine Antwort.
VG. Léon


----------



## Geisy (11. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Leon

Meine Pflanzen wuchern und vermehren sich auch ohne Algen. Wobei der Sand im Pflanzenfilter ja noch der alte ist, in dem sich mit der Zeit ja auch ein Pflanzenfreundliche Umgebung gebildet hat. Als alles neu war sind die Pflanzen ganz schlecht angewachsen bzw. ich mußte damals im zweiten Jahr sogar welche nachsetzen. Der sich im Pflanzenfilter sedimentierende Mulm reicht hier anscheinend.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Biko (11. Okt. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> Meine Theorie wäre genau umgekehrt, von dem was viele behaupten.


Ich denke, dort wo Pflanzen gut wachsen, finden auch (Faden-) Algen gute Wachstumsbedingungen. Sie stehen in direkter Nahrungskonkurrenz. Weniger Algen hat man in sehr nährstoffarmen Teichen (siehe Patrick). 
Auch wenn's hier im Forum ein wenig verpönt ist: Bei mir fressen die Nasen sehr brav die Algen. Nicht alle, aber doch in einem Rahmen, dass es für mich passt.

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (11. Okt. 2020)

Nochmals zurück zur Ausgangsfrage.
Bis vor ungefähr 10 Jahren habe ich immer den richtigen Winter abgewartet (da gab es den auch in unserer Region noch). Wenn der Teich so sehr zugefroren war, dass man die Eisfläche betreten konnte habe ich mit einem Schaber am Stiel alles oberhalb des Eises abgeschert. Das konnte man über dem Eis wunderbar zusammenraffen und in der Biotonne entsorgen.
Da sich aber in den letzten Jahren nur noch selten eine so dicke Eisschicht bildet, bin ich dazu übergegangen das zusammen mit dem Laubschutznetz zu erledigen. Das erfolgt also jetzt in Kürze.

Hier mal Bilder vom 20. Oktober des letzten Jahres.

Vorher:





Nachher:





Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Wenn der Teich so sehr zugefroren war, dass man die Eisfläche betreten konnte habe ich mit einem Schaber am Stiel alles oberhalb des Eises abgeschert



Hallo Peter!
Und wie hast du das was unter Wasser hängt raus bekommen?
Keine Seerosen? Die zersetzen sich doch wenn so spät geschnitten wird.


----------



## PeBo (11. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Keine Seerosen?


Hallo Ron, ich habe keine Seerose und keine Unterwasserpflanzen — ist auch bei Bodenablauf wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach zu realisieren. Ich liebe den freien Blick auf das Wasser und die Fische bei Bepflanzung am Rand.
Übrigens, meine Koi lassen die Randbepflanzung größtenteils in Ruhe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Peter!
Meine Koi sind immer zum knabbern bereit.


----------



## Biko (11. Okt. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Meine Koi sind immer zum knabbern bereit.


Ich habe bei dir ja auch schon gelesen, dass du Salat und Kohl fütterst. Wie hast du die Bande dazu gebracht, das anzunehmen??? Meine Koi sehen sowas nicht mal an


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Bande dazu gebracht,



Eisbergsalat......... Mach mal die Deckblaetter ab, die wollen was suesses. Die grünen!


----------



## Biko (12. Okt. 2020)

Knabbern eure Fische im Winter/Frühjahr manchmal an den Pflanzen?


----------



## samorai (12. Okt. 2020)

Welche Pflanzen??
Am Biofilm auf der Folie schon.


----------



## Knarf1969 (13. Okt. 2020)

Hallo
Irgendwie gibt’s da wohl kein falsch oder richtig. Ich habe neulich mit einer Gärtnerin von Naturagart gesprochen. Sie meinte, man solle alles erst im Frühjahr runterschneiden. Ich kann es aber nicht leiden im Frühjahr solch einen Saustall im Garten zu haben. Ich habe einen großen Garten mit vielen Stauden und muss halt irgendwann mal anfangen im Herbst. Ich schneide relativ früh zurück und habe nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Anderes Thema: Rosen. Ich habe früher ein riesen Gedöns gemacht, wann, wo, wie schneiden. Irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr und schneide sie jetzt einfach in einer Minutenaktion ratzfatz runter. Und sie werden jedes Jahr schöner. 
Ich glaube, da wird zuviel Theater gemacht. Die Natur lässt sich von uns nur bedingt beeinflussen und setzt sich dann doch so durch, wie sie es möchte. Anleitungen beruhen meines Erachtens doch oft nur auf subjektiven Neigungen bzw. werden voneinander abgeschrieben ohne echte Wissenschaft dahinter. 
LG
Frank


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich mit einer Gärtnerin von Naturagart gesprochen. Sie meinte, man solle alles erst im Frühjahr runterschneiden.


Ich denke, da hat die Gärtnerin möglicherweise Recht, was das Wohl der Pflanzen betrifft, aber sie vergisst dabei die Belastung des Wassers. Denn etliche Kilo an absterbender Biomasse, die sich im Laufe des Winters langsam zersetzt, belastet das Wasser sehr. Das kann wiederum zum Problem für die darin überwinternden Fische werden. 
Anders ist's vielleicht, wenn die Teichbewohner die Pflanzen als Nahrung nutzen (wie zb bei Ron), da würde ich vielleicht einen Teil stehen lassen.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## PeBo (13. Okt. 2020)

In einem Winter vor etlichen Jahren habe ich darauf gewartet, dass sich eine tragfähige Eisschicht bildet, aber es trat nicht ein. Da habe ich also erst im Februar oder März geschnitten. Zwischen den abgestorbenen Pflanzen waren zu der Zeit schon viele neue Triebe die dadurch auch daran glauben mussten. Besonders bei den __ Sumpfschwertlilien sah man das noch bis in den Sommer hinein. Die sahen dann Anfangs doch sehr „geköpft“ aus.

Also, nie wieder! Spätester Termin ist der Januar! 

Aber wie schon vorher geschrieben, kümmere ich mich jetzt bald darum. Bevor alle Bäume die Blätter verlieren.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (13. Okt. 2020)

Moin,

bei mir kommt die Schere sowohl im Herbst als auch Frühjahr zum Einsatz.
__ Rohrkolben, Gräser und __ Seggen schneide ich Anfang des Jahres, Seerosen und sonstiges "weiches Gemüse" (__ Froschlöffel/__ Hechtkraut etc.) werden jetzt rasiert 
Damit meine ich, dass abgestorbene Pflanzenreste abgeschnitten und entsorgt werden  
Bei der __ Wasserminze bin ich mir unschlüssig, die ist erst seit dieser Saison so buschig. Wie hälst Du das @Biko?
Jegliche Unterwasser-Aktionen sollten jetzt ausgeführt werden, denn im Frühjahr sind schon zu viele Kleintiere unterwegs.

Man muss etwas Gespür dafür haben, was wann am besten geschnitten wird. Es hängt auch viel mit der Witterung zusammen.
Im Frühjahr besteht nun mal die Gefahr die jungen Triebe wegzuschneiden, ist mir auch schon mal bei der __ Schwertlilie passiert


----------



## Biko (13. Okt. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Bei der __ Wasserminze bin ich mir unschlüssig, die ist erst seit dieser Saison so buschig. Wie hälst Du das @Biko?


Ich schneide die Wasserminze im Herbst bis auf den Grund zurück und lasse sie während des Sommers nicht zu wild austreiben, da sie sonst alles andere überwuchert. Die zarten Blätter der jungen Triebe, die ich entferne, eignen sich gut für Tee oder zum würzen von Süßspeisen.


----------



## Biko (2. Nov. 2020)

Heute den schönen Tag genutzt, um den Herbstrückschnitt zu machen. Hier der vorher/nachher Vergleich:
    
Und das obwohl die derzeit wärmeren Temperaturen meinen Teich wieder auf über 13 Grad aufgeheizt haben und die Koi putzmunter und ständig hungrig sind 

Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------

